# The Punisher (PC Game ) No Sound!



## mtandy1979 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just installed The Punisher and the sound is fine when in the menu's and going through all the different sections! as soon as i start a new game or load a game the sound goes into what seems like mute!! 

ive tried sound card Avance Logic asl4000 drivers and the onboard soundcard AC97 drivers are latest as can be!! (KT3 Ultra2 MoBo ) (although i know both are a good couple of years old now!!) 

game website just advises update drivers and thats it!! i dont have any issues in any other games and always playing the latest releases.

does anyone have any ideas on this? :4-dontkno if you need any more details let me know and i will add these.

thanks in advance for any assistance. :sayyes:


----------

